# Hopefully at end of process?



## Rauka (6 Jun 2009)

I've read a LOT of information on here, and found this forum to be a great resource so far in my recruitment experience. I've aced the CFAT and interview, selected the trade(s) I would really like to get into, and did the medical. I waited a week and called the Career Councillor and he stated that my file was on 'medical hold' as it was being sent to Ontario for approval. 

I inquired and he stated that I was medically fit, but is this just a formality? I didn't have any issues except for a mild color deficiency and flatfoot (going Navy...the person doing the medical said that wasn't a concern nowadays). I am very excited to be doing this now and looking forward to my future with the forces. So is this the final stage before merit listing / selection? 

I just don't want my trade to close or anything, and how often is appropriate to call and follow-up? I want to make sure they know I am interested, but at the same time..don't want to drive them insane  Thank you very much for any insight.


----------



## Thermal (6 Jun 2009)

Hey there.

Be patient and you will eventually hear from them.
It's really a case by case, so you'll never know really...

As for myself, I am physically all good. Did CFAT no problems. Interview went well very nicely.
And I am still waiting for the call. It's been 3 weeks now since I was merit-listed.

As far as I know, you will only be merit-listed when you are ok'ed with everything like, medical, CFAT, interview, background checks, etc.

Even my career counselor told me that I am merit-listed but strictly told me not to call them every single day because they have better things to do than answering questions whether you made it or not. I was told to wait for 1 month and contact them to check the status of my application.

Didn't they tell you at least how long to wait before you should call them and check?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Jun 2009)

Jesus Wept.  All medicals have to be reviewed by the Recruiting Medical Officer in Ottawa.


----------



## Rauka (7 Jun 2009)

ok, thank you..that's what I wanted to know. Everything went really well at the recruiting center, so I'll just sit tight and wait. The councillor said 2 weeks to a month, but to give a call then and follow-up..sometimes it could go faster *keeps fingers crossed* I'll post on here after everything is done and see how it goes, thanks again


----------



## fuzzy806 (7 Jun 2009)

Rauka,

My medical took 5 weeks to clear through Ottawa. I waited a month before I called my local CFRC. Just be patient, the call will be that much more rewarding when it comes! Good luck to you.


----------



## Otis (7 Jun 2009)

Rauka said:
			
		

> ok, thank you..that's what I wanted to know. Everything went really well at the recruiting center, so I'll just sit tight and wait. The councillor said 2 weeks to a month, but to give a call then and follow-up..sometimes it could go faster *keeps fingers crossed* I'll post on here after everything is done and see how it goes, thanks again



From experience, RMO reviews take MINIMUM of 5 weeks. 2 weeks for Canada Post to get the info there, 1 week for RMO review and 2 weeks to get back to the CFRC.

Your CFRC can track when the file is sent, when it gets there and when it's been sent back (via entries in your electronic file,IF they've been entered as they're supposed to be) but cannot track results until the Med Section gets the results back from the RMO.

Another factor is the remainder of the process ... merit listing, selection and BMQ/BMOQ start dates. Once you have been merit listed, you have to be selected by the Production Officer (or Ottawa, if your trade is selected Nationally such as MARS officers) ... you will not be selected until there is a spot open for that trade AND there is a BMQ/BMOQ within a relatively short period of time. For example, we are currently doing job offers for enrolment July 8th, starting BMQ July 15th.

Good luck, hope this helps clear up some stuff!

Otis


----------



## xxmixkexx (21 Jun 2009)

For me it took 9 days after my medical to get merit listed.  Next day I got the job offer.


----------



## Doom (22 Jun 2009)

took me 7 days to get my job offer after sending my med stuff to the RMO ( i got merit listed somewhere between there)


----------



## Rauka (23 Jun 2009)

Thank you for the info on this, it's appreciated. As far as I know right now, everything seems to be in order..just waiting for the final parts of this to go through. I've been using this time though to get in shape and prep as best I can. Knowing my luck, the call will come in and it will be a short time after that before it's off to basic. I'm certainly looking forward to what's ahead.



			
				Otis said:
			
		

> From experience, RMO reviews take MINIMUM of 5 weeks. 2 weeks for Canada Post to get the info there, 1 week for RMO review and 2 weeks to get back to the CFRC.
> 
> Your CFRC can track when the file is sent, when it gets there and when it's been sent back (via entries in your electronic file,IF they've been entered as they're supposed to be) but cannot track results until the Med Section gets the results back from the RMO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauka (2 Jul 2009)

Just wanted to say thank you for all the support on this board. I've definitely got a lot of information during the recruitment process, and look forward to the things coming. I'm sure BMQ is going to be quite the culture shock, so I am doing my best to prepare as much as I can. Thanks again everyone, the information here is greatly appreciated!


----------



## recruitlacrioix (4 Jul 2009)

yeah my medicl took three weeks to come back from ottawa, so just be patient it will come.


----------



## LiquidSquid (5 Jul 2009)

I'll second that! My medical took three weeks to come back and I live -in- Ottawa.


----------



## traviss-g (6 Jul 2009)

Yea I live in Ottawa and I'm am about to start week three of waiting for my medical, Good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

You guys _do_ know that it doesn't make a difference where you live when it comes to the wait for your medical to return, right?  :


----------



## Larkvall (6 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You guys _do_ know that it doesn't make a difference where you live when it comes to the wait for your medical to return, right?  :



Well Otis said it takes 2 weeks for the files to get to Ottawa via Canada Post and another 2 weeks for the files to return. (since he works in Toronto I guess that is the time from Toronto) 
So if you live in Ottawa in theory Canada Post shouldn't be as much a factor.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Well Otis said it takes 2 weeks for the files to get to Ottawa via Canada Post and another 2 weeks for the files to return. (since he works in Toronto I guess that is the time from Toronto)
> So if you live in Ottawa in theory Canada Post shouldn't be as much a factor.



You may be right about that, but they still have an order of priority after they arrive in Ottawa.  Two weeks from Toronto to Ottawa?  That must be the worst case scenario.  I mailed stuff to New Brunswick on a Thursday night and had it arrive Monday.


----------



## chrome1967 (6 Jul 2009)

I live in Toronto and I have been waiting for six weeks. I gave the RC a call last week to check my files status, and was told the waiting time was bumped up to ten weeks!


----------



## gcclarke (6 Jul 2009)

I wonder just how much of this increased delay is due to the movement of the CF Health Services Centre Ottawa to their new location at Montfort? Or perhaps it's just a greater influx of applicants due to the economy meltdown.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I wonder just how much of this increased delay is due to the movement of the CF Health Services Centre Ottawa to their new location at Montfort?



Probably not so much to do with the move as with the fact that our mail no longer comes directly to us, but goes through CFSU(O) at NDHQ.......


----------



## Larkvall (6 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You may be right about that, but they still have an order of priority after they arrive in Ottawa.  Two weeks from Toronto to Ottawa?  That must be the worst case scenario.  I mailed stuff to New Brunswick on a Thursday night and had it arrive Monday.



Wow!!  

It takes a full week for me to get mail from Waterloo which is an hour and a half away!


----------



## Larkvall (6 Jul 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I wonder just how much of this increased delay is due to the movement of the CF Health Services Centre Ottawa to their new location at Montfort? Or perhaps it's just a greater influx of applicants due to the economy meltdown.



I was told when I handed in my medical documents 2 weeks ago that they lost a doctor so there will be delays.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> I was told when I handed in my medical documents 2 weeks ago that they lost a doctor so there will be delays.



Don't forget, it's leave time as well.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> Wow!!
> 
> It takes a full week for me to get mail from Waterloo which is an hour and a half away!



It would take me seven days to get a letter from Fredericton to Oromocto (20 km).  The letter would be mailed in Fredericton; put on a truck and driven past my house on the way to St. John for sorting, and then put on a truck and sent back to Oromocto for delivery.


----------



## chrome1967 (6 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> I live in Toronto and I have been waiting for six weeks. I gave the RC a call last week to check my files status, and was told the waiting time was bumped up to ten weeks!



 I called again today ,and was told they put a letter in the mail this morning. From what I have read here ,it could take anywhere from 2 days to two weeks for me to receive it. Do they send a letter if it is good or bad news regardless?


----------



## Vader (6 Jul 2009)

WTB more doctors to speed up Medical apps


----------



## kincanucks (7 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> I called again today ,and was told they put a letter in the mail this morning. From what I have read here ,it could take anywhere from 2 days to two weeks for me to receive it. Do they send a letter if it is good or bad news regardless?



Unfortunaltely,  a letter from the RMO doesn't usual mean good news.  Good Luck.


----------



## chrome1967 (7 Jul 2009)

Oh man, I hope it is not bad news. When I did my medical every thing checked out ,with the exeption of a little hearing loss at very high frequencies in my left ear. Because I am over 40 I was told I had to get an ECG and some bloodwork done as well as see a specialist for my hearing. My ECG was perfect,my blood work checked out and the doctor said I was good to go. The specialist confirmed the small loss of hearing at high frequencies in my left ear. He told me my right ear is perfect and that my left ear is over 90% He signed off saying that I was good to go with no limitations. I had showed him the CF standards for hearing and he signed saying that I was well within the H2 range.
 Well, if it is bad news I am pretty sure I have a good case for an appeal. I may not be at the end of the process, but I will continue to fight on until I get there!


----------



## Larkvall (8 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Oh man, I hope it is not bad news. When I did my medical every thing checked out ,with the exeption of a little hearing loss at very high frequencies in my left ear. Because I am over 40 I was told I had to get an ECG and some bloodwork done as well as see a specialist for my hearing. My ECG was perfect,my blood work checked out and the doctor said I was good to go. The specialist confirmed the small loss of hearing at high frequencies in my left ear. He told me my right ear is perfect and that my left ear is over 90% He signed off saying that I was good to go with no limitations. I had showed him the CF standards for hearing and he signed saying that I was well within the H2 range.
> Well, if it is bad news I am pretty sure I have a good case for an appeal. I may not be at the end of the process, but I will continue to fight on until I get there!



Best of luck!!


----------



## Crusty Old Timer (10 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Oh man, I hope it is not bad news. When I did my medical every thing checked out ,with the exeption of a little hearing loss at very high frequencies in my left ear. *Because I am over 40 I was told I had to get an ECG and some bloodwork done as well as see a specialist for my hearing*...



Is this standard for all reserve/reg force applicants over 40 ?  If so, then I am in the same boat. Good luck with your situation.


----------



## chrome1967 (12 Jul 2009)

Crusty Old Timer said:
			
		

> Is this standard for all reserve/reg force applicants over 40 ?  If so, then I am in the same boat. Good luck with your situation.


 Yes, if you are over 40 this is standard procedure. It slows down the process, but I can understand why they do it.  I have not received the letter yet, but I now know that it is not a Med Unfit letter. My file is just on hold. I don't know for what, but at this point I'll take it. Best of luck to you too Crusty.


----------



## Larkvall (12 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> I have not received the letter yet, but I now know that it is not a Med Unfit letter.



Excellent!!   ;D


----------



## chrome1967 (14 Jul 2009)

Well, I didn't receive a letter, my file had been sent back to the RC in Toronto. However, I did receive a phone call . The Doctor that gave me my medical told me the problem was that Ottawa thought that the Tech that did my hearing exam had signed the CF papers. When in fact they were signed and confirmed by the ENT Doc. She apoligized and told me everything was in fact in order and sent it all right back to Ottawa. Ah well, it could have been worse. We'll see how long this takes now,but I believe I can see the light.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't receive a letter, my file had been sent back to the RC in Toronto. However, I did receive a phone call . The Doctor that gave me my medical told me the problem was that Ottawa thought that the Tech that did my hearing exam had signed the CF papers. When in fact they were signed and confirmed by the ENT Doc. She apoligized and told me everything was in fact in order and sent it all right back to Ottawa. Ah well, it could have been worse. We'll see how long this takes now,but I believe I can see the light.



Excellent and good luck with the rest.


----------



## Larkvall (14 Jul 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't receive a letter, my file had been sent back to the RC in Toronto. However, I did receive a phone call . The Doctor that gave me my medical told me the problem was that Ottawa thought that the Tech that did my hearing exam had signed the CF papers. When in fact they were signed and confirmed by the ENT Doc. She apoligized and told me everything was in fact in order and sent it all right back to Ottawa. Ah well, it could have been worse. We'll see how long this takes now,but I believe I can see the light.



I hope that doesn't mean you are now on the bottom of the pile!!


----------



## chrome1967 (14 Jul 2009)

I hope not!


----------



## soldier/in/heels (25 Jul 2009)

I completed everything as well and sent in my final doctors notes on friday and they told me that it would be sent to ottawa on monday and not to call to check on the status until 12 weeks has passed.  :-\ That must mean that wait times are still increasing. I really hope that it doesn't take that long, the whole process is making me jittery, I just want to get started. Does anyone know if theres a way to check if there is already a merit list for the occupations you've applied for??


----------



## kincanucks (25 Jul 2009)

soldier/in/heels said:
			
		

> I completed everything as well and sent in my final doctors notes on friday and they told me that it would be sent to ottawa on monday and not to call to check on the status until 12 weeks has passed.  :-\ That must mean that wait times are still increasing. I really hope that it doesn't take that long, the whole process is making me jittery, I just want to get started. Does anyone know if theres a way to check if there is already a merit list for the occupations you've applied for??



Hmmm, if there are applicants for the CF at any given time during the year it would be correct to assume that there are already applicants merited for all occupations.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jul 2009)

soldier/in/heels said:
			
		

> I really hope that it doesn't take that long,



You were not told it was going to take 12 weeks. You were told not to call until 12 weeks had passed. Theres a difference there.


----------



## futuresapper (25 Jul 2009)

I was merit listed 5 weeks after I sent my final doctors note in and had everything totally finished.  I was then given the offer about a week or so after the merit listing. Just be patient and work out hard to kill the time.  Good luck to you!


----------



## DIESEL 007 (28 Jul 2009)

Yes its been a long time for me as well, it was 7 weeks after my medical that i found out i was merit listed.  Had to call the the local RC here in London for that.  Im merit listed pending the NOAB course to make MARS officer, its been three weeks and still havent heard anything on the next step.  There is a rumor that the next NOAB is sept 28th to oct 2, but no idea if ill be in on that one.  Fingers are still crossed!! and turning purple


----------



## prairiediver (29 Jul 2009)

InLine052 said:
			
		

> *I was merit listed 5 weeks * after I sent my final doctors note in and had everything totally finished.  I was then given the offer about a week or so after the merit listing. Just be patient and work out hard to kill the time.  Good luck to you!



I am wondering who tells you that you have been merit listed? Is it the Officer who does your interview or is it the career counselor?

I am super anxious and trying my best to be patient also. Perhaps one of you more knowledgable folks could help ease my anxiety by helping me understand where I sit atm. 

I have finished everything, CFAT went well, Background check cleared, references cleared. I called the CFRC in Calgary the other day and they told me there has been an update on my medical, which I was told was approved by the Officer who did my medical check and told Ottawa usually takes her advice and she is suggesting I am pfysically fit for duty. So... when I called a few days ago, I was told that a Career Counselor will be calling me within a week. Is the counselor calling to give me good news or bad news? At this point, I just want to know, either way.


----------



## chrome1967 (4 Aug 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't receive a letter, my file had been sent back to the RC in Toronto. However, I did receive a phone call . The Doctor that gave me my medical told me the problem was that Ottawa thought that the Tech that did my hearing exam had signed the CF papers. When in fact they were signed and confirmed by the ENT Doc. She apoligized and told me everything was in fact in order and sent it all right back to Ottawa. Ah well, it could have been worse. We'll see how long this takes now,but I believe I can see the light.



Update, found out my medical cleared today! It looks like everything will start moving again. My MCC is off until Aug 10th, I was told to give him a call on Monday because they had a couple of things they wanted to confirm. Then that's it! I was told I would probably be heading to St. Jean some time in October, as all the September BMQ dates are filled. I'm super pumped that this process is almost over! It's only been four months and that's with a couple of medical glitches, so I consider myself pretty lucky to be this close.


----------



## chrome1967 (21 Aug 2009)

Just found out I was merit listed this week! I can't believe how exited I am. I was told they found a spot for training in Nav Comm for me, and that I should be getting the call within the next couple of weeks for my enrollment date and BMQ course. Can't wait! I'll post as soon as I find out.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Otis (21 Aug 2009)

chrome1967 said:
			
		

> Just found out I was merit listed this week! I can't believe how exited I am. I was told they found a spot for training in Nav Comm for me, and that I should be getting the call within the next couple of weeks for my enrollment date and BMQ course. Can't wait! I'll post as soon as I find out.
> 
> Cheers
> Mark



Hey Mark,

Congratulations, I'm very proud of you for sticking it out ... BZ (which is Military talk for 'good job')

However, I would like to take this EXCELLENT opportunity to let everyone know (using your case, if you don't mind) that Merit listing is NOT the last step! You still have to be selected.

Here's how it works:

You complete the application process, jump through all the hoops and the CF decides you will be a good candidate. THEN you get merit listed.

Merit listing is simply that, you are placed on a list of names (the order is determined currently by first in first out, rather than overall scores in aptitude and suitability in a given trade).

Once you are SELECTED from that list, you will be given a job offer.

EXAMPLE: The CF decides it needs 50 NavComms this year (that's the SIP ... strategic Intake Plan) ... but the NavComm training system can only handle 10 at a time. The Basic Training however can handle 100 people at a time.

SO ... the first 10 Nav Comms get selected to get hired and go on the next BMQ ... along with a bunch of other trades (100 Personnel total) ... If you're #11 ... you go to the top of the list for the next selection.

While merit listing is a VERY important and significant step in the process (it means you're done, and eventually going to get a job) it isn't the last step and doesn't mean that you will necessarily get a job very soon. (Not to mention the fact that we can enrol you and then out you on Leave Without Pay for up to 30 days without employing you!)

Not trying to burst you bubble Mark, just wanted to keep you enthusiasm and anticipation in check for just a bit longer!

Congrats again though!

Otis


----------



## mariomike (21 Aug 2009)

Congratulations, Mark!


----------



## chrome1967 (22 Aug 2009)

Thanks mariomike, and thanks for the info Otis ! It is pretty close to the end though  :nod:

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Steve_D (22 Aug 2009)

One more hurdle successfully surpassed!  Congrats Mark and good luck.  Keep us posted.

Steve


----------



## chrome1967 (24 Aug 2009)

Got the call today! Swearing in September 30th, CFRC Toronto. BMQ October 5th, St. Jean. The process has finally ended, and a new chapter begins! 

I'm feelin' alright!  ;D

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Steve_D (24 Aug 2009)

That is awesome news Mark! Congrats!!  I am going down tomorrow morning to the RC to see if they have received my med docs yet. Still hoping to get on NOAB for Sept 28.

Keep us posted from St Jean.

Steve


----------



## chrome1967 (24 Aug 2009)

Thanks Steve. I hope it goes well for you tomorrow.

Good Luck!

Cheers 
Mark


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (24 Aug 2009)

Congrats Mark
Maybe I will see you in St. Jean at the same time. I am going Navy as well and as of last Thursday I was just waiting for my meds to come back from Ottawa.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------



## Nauticus (25 Aug 2009)

Rauka said:
			
		

> I've read a LOT of information on here, and found this forum to be a great resource so far in my recruitment experience. I've aced the CFAT and interview, selected the trade(s) I would really like to get into, and did the medical. I waited a week and called the Career Councillor and he stated that my file was on 'medical hold' as it was being sent to Ontario for approval.
> 
> I inquired and he stated that I was medically fit, but is this just a formality? I didn't have any issues except for a mild color deficiency and flatfoot (going Navy...the person doing the medical said that wasn't a concern nowadays). I am very excited to be doing this now and looking forward to my future with the forces. So is this the final stage before merit listing / selection?
> 
> *I just don't want my trade to close or anything*, and how often is appropriate to call and follow-up? I want to make sure they know I am interested, but at the same time..don't want to drive them insane  Thank you very much for any insight.


Don't worry about that. There's nothing you can do if your trade closes, anyway.


----------



## FDO (25 Aug 2009)

Just to clear up a couple of things; the Officer that did your interview is a Military Career Counselor. Medical files go to the RMO (Recruiting Medical Officer) Right now they, like every other section of the military is in the middle of posting season. People with the experience are being posted to bigger and better things (sometimes) and the new guys are leaning the ropes. Right now they are doing their best to clear up the piles of medicals. Don't forget we have 10 centres across the country. Add to that we have to look at the priority. If a certain occupation has the trade course starting soon they will get looked at first. Everyone will be looked at. The RMO could find you unfit even if the CFRC says your good. Usually doesn't happen. You can be enrolled without RMO's blessing (rare) but you have to sign a form saying you understand that if the RMO finds you unfit your out. 


 All I can say is hang in and don't get weedy at the RC, it's not our fault. If it was up to us everyone would get in. (almost)


----------



## soldier/in/heels (26 Aug 2009)

well I guess it didn't really take 12 weeks anyway, a lot of worrying for nothing. One week later I got my call, I swear in in mississauga on Sept 30th and off to BMQ for Oct 5 so I guess theres hope out there for everyone else who's waiting.


----------



## mariomike (26 Aug 2009)

soldier/in/heels said:
			
		

> well I guess it didn't really take 12 weeks anyway, a lot of worrying for nothing. One week later I got my call, I swear in in mississauga on Sept 30th and off to BMQ for Oct 5 so I guess theres hope out there for everyone else who's waiting.



Good luck, Soldier in heels!


----------



## CSickness (16 Sep 2009)

Hey, 

I just wanted to post saying thanks a million for this post. I called the recruiting centre today and was informed that I have my medical had come back from Ottawa and was found 'fit'. They said I am just waiting to be Merit Listed currently. Hopefully I get a job offer in the next little while. I know my application had listed HMCS York ... hopefully the call arrives soon!

Again thanks, and to all those waiting out there .. good luck .. 

Csickness


----------



## Larkvall (16 Sep 2009)

CSickness said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I just wanted to post saying thanks a million for this post. I called the recruiting centre today and was informed that I have my medical had come back from Ottawa and was found 'fit'. They said I am just waiting to be Merit Listed currently. Hopefully I get a job offer in the next little while. I know my application had listed HMCS York ... hopefully the call arrives soon!
> 
> ...



I hope that means my medical will come back soon!


----------



## Neolithium (16 Sep 2009)

I just wanted swing in and say congratulations to you all, and best of luck in your new careers!   Now time to practice my patience since I just started the whole process.


----------



## CSickness (21 Sep 2009)

Does anyone know what the time frames are for hearing back from the CF's after being found 'fit' on your medical?

I am very much looking forward to this experience however don't want to phone the recruiting centre and waste valuable time and effort of their personnel.

Thanks for your time, 

Csickness!


----------



## George Wallace (21 Sep 2009)

CSickness said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the time frames are for hearing back from the CF's after being found 'fit' on your medical?
> 
> I am very much looking forward to this experience however don't want to phone the recruiting centre and waste valuable time and effort of their personnel.
> 
> ...



Actually that has been asked thousands of times on this site, and dozens of times in the last month alone.  The answer is still "No".


TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________


----------



## FDO (21 Sep 2009)

Once we get word you are med fit we go through your file with a fine tooth comb. we want to make sure all the "I"s are dotted and the "T"s are crossed. If not you may not get everything you are entitled to with respects to signing bonus', proper rate of pay. We also have to make sure your medical, CRNC and interview are not out dated. If we miss something it could mean you either don't get paid or don't get paid enough or don't get incentives when your supposed to. Once that's all taken care of we merit list you. Once that's done we have to make sure there is BMQ. After that you are selected and you get a call. This could take a few days or it could take a couple of weeks depending on how busy the Centre is. 

In short we don't not know how long it's going to be between being Med fit and being selected. Just wait it will happen


----------



## philr1960 (30 Sep 2009)

Would like to know if anyone is over age 40.And can tell me what type of blood test they are looking for. I can set up ecg but need to know blood test .


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2009)

You'll be given the request for the tests you require by the medic/PA/doc who does the medical.  

MM


----------

